

Cloud Computing: A System of Control - pj
http://gigaom.com/2009/05/29/cloud-computing-–-a-system-of-control/

======
messel
I can definitely imagine the savings in IT support of a larger cluster, much
like internet host providers parse out domains/hosting profitably. The effect
of adding a control dial on spending versus bandwidth/processing power/storage
for unknowns will allow for greater market experimentation with lower long
term costs. Once past the acceptance/trust boundaries, I can’t help but
imagine cloud computing as an efficiency boosting service.

Are there similar cloud concepts for software development? What about in other
industries like power control or manufacturing/fulfillment?

